# Harzer MTB-Cup 2011



## harz-micha (31. August 2010)

Der Harzer MTB-Cup 2010 wurde gerade abgeschlossen und die Vorbereitungen für den Cup 2011 haben damit gerade begonnen. Die einzelnen Termine der Harzer Rennen werden gerade terminlich festgelegt und die ersten Planungen laufen an... Mehr dazu unter unter: www.harzer-mtb-cup.de

Der Termin für das Finale in Schierke am Brocken steht bereits fest: Am Samstag, den 27. August 2011 findet der nächste Endurothon statt. Alle weiteren Infos findet Ihr übrigens auf www.endurothon.de


----------



## sbie (24. November 2010)

harz-micha schrieb:


> Der Harzer MTB-Cup 2011...... die ersten Planungen laufen an...



Moin,
hab gerade mal Zeit und sammle Termine zum Harzer MTB Cup.
-------------------------------------------------
http://www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de/
3.Bad Harzburger MTB Marathon 17.04.2011 
am 16.04.2011  finden Kinder und Jugendrennen statt
-------------------------------------------------
http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/
12.Harzer Mountainbike-Event 2011  
21.-22.Mai 2011 in Altenau/ Oberharz
-------------------------------------------------
http://www.wsv.harz.de/marathon/
29. Mai 2011 TrengaDe Marathon
-------------------------------------------------
Braunlage 
-------------------------------------------------
www.endurothon.de 
Finale in Schierke am Brocken: Samstag, 27. August 2011 
-------------------------------------------------

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_J_K (25. November 2010)

direkt mal aboniert


----------



## sbie (14. Dezember 2010)

sbie schrieb:


> -------------------------------------------------
> Braunlage
> -------------------------------------------------


ist nun auch klar: 25.6.2011 
siehe http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/


----------



## Twenty-1 (15. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es jemanden, der/die aus dem Heidelberger Raum mitfährt (zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft)?


----------



## chris29 (11. Januar 2011)

Hier noch mal alle Termine 2011 im Überblick:
17.4.2011 - Bad Harzburg
22.5.2011 - Altenau
29.5.2011 - Clausthal
25.6.2011 - Braunlage
27.8.2011 - Schierke


----------



## wulfhoop (28. Februar 2011)

Moin moin,

 hab gerade mal auf die Anmeldeseite von Bad Harzburg geschaut. Kann es sein das es keine Ü40/U40 mehr gibt sondern nur noch Ü50/U50 ?? Wollte mich für die 3 Runden melden.

Wer kann für Aufklärung sorgen?

Thx
Steff


----------



## eckertaler (25. März 2011)

So jetzt sollte wieder Ordnung herrschen in den Alterklassen 
Gruß aussem Harz


----------



## o.hach (27. Mai 2011)

Moin!
Gibt es jemand aus Göttingen, der am Sonntag nach Clausthal fährt/will? Ich hab keine große Lust, allein zu fahren.
Grüße,
Olli


----------



## Kesemo (28. Mai 2011)

fahr über herzberg und hol mich ab 
Ich hab mir nen zimmer geordert und übernachte dort. Die bus-anbindung am sonntag ist arg ^^


----------



## Peter88 (27. August 2011)

wow was war das heute für eine geile strecke!
ich bin schon sehr viele verschiedene mtb marathons in deutschland und in unseren nachbarländern gefahren. aber eine streck mit dermaßen hohen fahrtechnischen anspüchen ist mir noch nicht unter die räder gekommen.

Schirke, nächstes jahr komme ich wieder. aber mit mehr federweg  

Mein Fazit zum Harzer MTB Cup 2011:
sicher war keins von den 5 rennen so glatt durch organsiert wie ich es von den marathons im sauerland gewohnt bin. das liegt zum einen vieleicht daran das die szene im harz noch kleiner ist und die org. last auf weniger schultern verteilt werden kann und zum andern das teilweise die veranstalter nach nicht so viel erfahrung bei der austragung eines mtb marahons sammeln konnten. 
aber das ist doch alles halb so wild, wir kommen ja zum fahrrad fahren in den harz! und das hat auf allen stecken (vieleicht mit abstichen in braunlage) riesen spaß gemacht. Marathonstrecken mit echten downhills!  das sucht man außerhalb des harzer mtb cups oft vergeblich.

Vielen Dank an alle ehrenamtlichen helfer, feuerwehrleute und radfsportfreund die den cup möglich gemacht haben  

wenn ich noch kurz ein paar kritische worte zum schluss finden darf:
Die zeitnahme duch sportident war wirklich schlecht. zwar haben meine zeiten immer gepasst und die ergebnisse waren fix onlien aber diese ewig langen schlangen an der startnr. ausgabe die sogar 1 mal zu verzögerung des startes führen waren unschön! Ich meine die veranstalter bezahlen ja auch viel geld für so eine elektronische zeitmessung.. 

dann bis 2012 ich freue mich.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (27. August 2011)

Danke Peter für dein Feedback! Wir werden versuchen es im nächsten Jahr besser zu machen. Wie Du ja schon gesagt hast, es ist nicht immer ganz einfach genug Personal zu finden, was sich natürlich gerade in den Stoßzeiten wie z. Bsp. der Nachmeldung zeigt.


----------



## manuel e. (31. August 2011)

Hy!!
Am meisten sollte mal die Sache mit dieser doppelten Punktvergabe überdacht werden.

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## Peter88 (31. August 2011)

ja stimmt..

..wenn man im letzten rennen ausfällt
ist es egal was man die rennen davor gerissen hat. auch wenn man das streichergebniss noch nicht "genutzt" hat


----------



## manuel e. (31. August 2011)

so isses, vorallem, wenn man als hobbyfahrer sich seine pünktchen hart erkämpfen muss. hofe irgendwann gibt es vielleicht auch mal ne unterteilung in lizenz und hobby.
du bist ja auch ausgefallen wenn ich das richtig im start /zoe-bereich gesehen habe.

gruss manuel.


----------



## Peter88 (31. August 2011)

ja 
aber ob mit oder ohne 2 fache punktzahl wäre für mich nix mehr gewinnen gewesen.


----------

